# DIY Salt Spray



## Dani (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I just tried this and I thought I'd share it with you.  My hair is curly, and I never liked it, but I tried this and I have to say my curls are growing on me because of it.
I took a big spray bottle and filled it with spring water, then I put a TONNN of kosher salt in it.  (sea salt would've been better but I don't have it).  Then I added a little olive oil, shook it all up, and sprayed it all over my hair until it was a little damp, let it air dry, added a tinyyyy bit of curl cream, and BOOM.
Full sexy beach hair curls with no frizz and lots of shine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just wanted to pass this along to all my curly haired friends (and any straight haired girls who want to try this too!)

Yeah I know they sell it in stores but this is much much cheaper, and I can't see the end results being too different.  Tell me if you try it / like it!!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 11, 2007)

Oooh! I'll have to pass this along to my mom - she's always looking for the perfect spray for beachy waves!


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just don't do this everyday, salt is extremely drying on hair!


----------



## Dani (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 11, 2007)

I am trying this! I love the wave my hair has naturally but I hate the frizz! I am willing to try anything!! Thanks


----------



## kimmae17 (Dec 12, 2007)

i LOVE LOVE salt spray on my wavy hair, but it is very drying,  and i THINK it has faded my color. ugh.  but it just makes my waves look soooo good!


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll try this... I have naturally wavy hair that is not quite wavy "enough" to let air dry and have it look good alone, but I have to work to get it straight.

Thanks for sharing (I have a huge container of sea salt already on hand! woot)


----------

